# [French NR] 1.37 pyraminx single by Jules Desjardin



## pokekrom (Dec 2, 2016)

I havn't seen any thread about this Jules did a 1.37 single at pyraminx ! 




There is no reaction but at least we have the video 
This was the first solve of final !


----------

